# New to Forum is this possible?



## twiceasgood (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, I am a 46 year old male, married with 6 children and 2 grand children. Found out in June 2010 about hyperthyroidism because i started shaking at the hands and was getting heart palpatations. started the treatments of meds of lowering to stabilize and keep heart rate down, yall now some of the meds meteprolol, i have no idea what my levels are at all just what my body feels like, I won't make a long list cause it would take to long. Well I wait until August 2010 and it does not go down so endo says radioactive iodine treatment and I say ok lets do it. Do some research sounds ok. Endo calls 2 weeks later go to outpatient take pill, go home no big deal wait 72 hours go back to work August 17th 2010, my whole life has revolved around sleeping,taking naps and ruining my life anyway I don't have anything to lose from this, that is another story in itself. Or wait a minute is it another story, back to thyroid story and question to other thyroid people. Endo tells me it might take up to 6 to 8 months to kill thyroid I say ok doc whatever been to so many doctors my whole life it don't matter anymore to me, shakes continue heart palpations get worse, get to go to Emergency room 3 times for heart racing up during heat in september here in Texas. ER slows it down with IV of meteprolol and I go home and continue back to work. November shows up and I have lost 20 pounds from 185 to 165 and I am 6 foot tall so no big deal to me. Well all of a sudden I am awaking in the morning time without an alarm clock and feeling like I slept, wow not me my entire life. I sleep from 11pm and awaken at 6am and go to work. December time I start getting cold and I have never been cold in my life, somebody turned on my A/C, I hate the heat not anymore, I am freezing. Endo time doc and blood work January Happy new year 2011. Arms and legs starting to hurt,legs and hamstring cramps,toes you name it started cramping.
Endo says you are Hypo now just like we planned, I was excited alright give me the magic pill and I am outa here, Sample of synthroid 100mcg morning empty stomach half hour every morning Endo says see me in 3 months for followup good bye. Easy right, sure...... This is January 26th 2011, I lost February 2011 that synthroid must have triggered what my nuerologilist says I have Idiopathic Hypersomnia on Feb 24th 2011, I had called the Endo and told the nurse that I had ringing in my ears and the synthroid made me so sleepy I could not function,arms,legs,energy,fatigue,omg you name it my body hurt. Endo called back Feb 24th 2011 said 075mcg Synthroid WTF whatever no way I can't touch that stuff I don't and can't function this way. My wife says do it any way and I give in. 2 days later I woke up this morning without the alarm clock again on a Sunday at 7am and went to bed at midnight because I am getting so scared of everything anyway. Ramble Ramble yes I am. So here is my question That window of whatever my Thyroid gland is at right now can't go higher than 100mcg and can't go lower than 50mcg tried 50mcg for a week but 75mcg is close and arms and legs feel better but still cold, But I slept like a baby so to speak can it really be the little window of Hormone I have been missing my whole life for sleep? The Thyroid??????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

twiceasgood said:


> Hi, I am a 46 year old male, married with 6 children and 2 grand children. Found out in June 2010 about hyperthyroidism because i started shaking at the hands and was getting heart palpatations. started the treatments of meds of lowering to stabilize and keep heart rate down, yall now some of the meds meteprolol, i have no idea what my levels are at all just what my body feels like, I won't make a long list cause it would take to long. Well I wait until August 2010 and it does not go down so endo says radioactive iodine treatment and I say ok lets do it. Do some research sounds ok. Endo calls 2 weeks later go to outpatient take pill, go home no big deal wait 72 hours go back to work August 17th 2010, my whole life has revolved around sleeping,taking naps and ruining my life anyway I don't have anything to lose from this, that is another story in itself. Or wait a minute is it another story, back to thyroid story and question to other thyroid people. Endo tells me it might take up to 6 to 8 months to kill thyroid I say ok doc whatever been to so many doctors my whole life it don't matter anymore to me, shakes continue heart palpations get worse, get to go to Emergency room 3 times for heart racing up during heat in september here in Texas. ER slows it down with IV of meteprolol and I go home and continue back to work. November shows up and I have lost 20 pounds from 185 to 165 and I am 6 foot tall so no big deal to me. Well all of a sudden I am awaking in the morning time without an alarm clock and feeling like I slept, wow not me my entire life. I sleep from 11pm and awaken at 6am and go to work. December time I start getting cold and I have never been cold in my life, somebody turned on my A/C, I hate the heat not anymore, I am freezing. Endo time doc and blood work January Happy new year 2011. Arms and legs starting to hurt,legs and hamstring cramps,toes you name it started cramping.
> Endo says you are Hypo now just like we planned, I was excited alright give me the magic pill and I am outa here, Sample of synthroid 100mcg morning empty stomach half hour every morning Endo says see me in 3 months for followup good bye. Easy right, sure...... This is January 26th 2011, I lost February 2011 that synthroid must have triggered what my nuerologilist says I have Idiopathic Hypersomnia on Feb 24th 2011, I had called the Endo and told the nurse that I had ringing in my ears and the synthroid made me so sleepy I could not function,arms,legs,energy,fatigue,omg you name it my body hurt. Endo called back Feb 24th 2011 said 075mcg Synthroid WTF whatever no way I can't touch that stuff I don't and can't function this way. My wife says do it any way and I give in. 2 days later I woke up this morning without the alarm clock again on a Sunday at 7am and went to bed at midnight because I am getting so scared of everything anyway. Ramble Ramble yes I am. So here is my question That window of whatever my Thyroid gland is at right now can't go higher than 100mcg and can't go lower than 50mcg tried 50mcg for a week but 75mcg is close and arms and legs feel better but still cold, But I slept like a baby so to speak can it really be the little window of Hormone I have been missing my whole life for sleep? The Thyroid??????


Hi there and welcome!!









Okay; here is my advice for what it is worth.

I recommend that you get a RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.) Did you get one prior to the RAI (radioactive iodine to zap the thyroid?)

What tests are being run by your doctor? Hopefully TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4?

Have you ever had any antibody tests run?

It sounds to me that you have been undiagnosed for quite some time (years and years); same for me. 20 years and fluffed off the the whole time. Wasted the best part of my adult life.

That said, let it be known that men are more prone to have thyroid cancer. Yes; it is true.

men more likely to have cancer than women
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

Thyroid cancer, cold nodules, men, uptake etc.
http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

Cancer and hyperthyroid are playmates you might say. Hard to say which came first; the cart or the horse.

It would be a good idea to get your ferritin checked as that can account for you being so cold.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And in the case of men, testosterone is usually low w/thyroid disease so please get that checked also.

I personally had to have RAI 3 times so there is a slim chance that your thyroid is not completely zapped and that could cause a lot of problems getting you on the right dose of thyroxine replacement. I do stress the RAIU though before you do anything else.

Hate that you are struggling like this and I hope your receive the help/information that you need from this board.[/QUOTE]


----------

